# Couple Butts Tonight



## Green Hornet (Mar 15, 2007)

This is my Saturday :? 
So I cook tonite!
About 15lbs total.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 15, 2007)

Now that is a coating of rub GH  
Keep us posted


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 15, 2007)

Hate to throw away the stuff that falls off! 8)


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 15, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Now that is a coating of rub GH
> Keep us posted



I was just thinking the same thing. 


Is that one of your own rubs or a comercial brand you can tell about ?


----------



## john pen (Mar 15, 2007)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> This is my Saturday :?
> So I cook tonite!
> About 15lbs total.



My Saturday here too...replumbed my sump pump and snaked my septic...eating a hot dog now wishing I had your Saturday !


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 15, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Is that one of your own rubs or a comercial brand you can tell about ?


Just my own. equal parts kosher salt, raw sugar, garlic powder. Red pepper and cumin to taste. Nothing fancy. family likes it cuz it isn't too spicey. I use it on almost everything pork,beef, chicken.


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 16, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Green Hornet":348l3zgi]This is my Saturday :?
> So I cook tonite!
> About 15lbs total.



My Saturday here too...replumbed my sump pump and snaked my septic...eating a hot dog now wishing I had your Saturday ![/quote:348l3zgi]
My Saturday was fun. I went on a field trip with the youngest sons 2nd grade class to the Manatee Center in Fort Pierce. Walked in and the first thing the center volunteer says is... today we are going to learn about butterflies? I am thinking WTF? at a Manatee Center??? Glad some of the moms were hot.


----------



## john a (Mar 16, 2007)

About time for some Butt pics.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 16, 2007)

Working this weekend :? butts look good where is the pic of them on Big Baby with some sunshine? and the finished pics...need some food porn.


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 16, 2007)

Simmer down! Just turned sunshine here 8)


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 16, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Working this weekend :? butts look good where is the pic of them on Big Baby with some sunshine? and the finished pics...need some food porn.


Here is where we are at so far. Big Babby chugging along.Burned 3 logs last night of the austrailian pine about 7"diam x about 2'long. Molly is guarding the affair in her usual sleeping place. The table is quite handy, just need to hookup the water to it. Not a whole lotta sun yet. About 70* here at 9am. Lil overcast.


----------



## john pen (Mar 16, 2007)

Ya ya...butts cooking..blah blah blah....Lets here more about the hot moms on the field trip !!!


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 16, 2007)

No pics on that trip John! You will have to use yer imagination. 
The kids teacher is about 20something. She is walking passed me getting on the bus and I see she has one of those tribal tattoos across her backside....sooooooo I sez "Nice work!!" She smiles and gets red in the face  You get the picture


----------



## Larry D. (Mar 16, 2007)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A smoker full of bbq, a dawg, and memories of the other butts seen at the manatee center... it don't get no better than this!


----------



## wittdog (Mar 16, 2007)

Man you got the life GH....what about the homemade beer? I don't think that Disney is the happiest place on the planet...I think its at GHs place


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 16, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Man you got the life GH....what about the homemade beer? I don't think that Disney is the happiest place on the planet...I think its at GHs place


Well well as long as yer asking...... I am going to be brewing a batch of pale ale with some oats, molasses and honey. A very smooth pale ale, this afternooon. Gonna drink a few too :P
The ingredients and the gravity system


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 16, 2007)

D.Harris said:
			
		

> Our local H.Teeter has butts on sale for .99 per lb.  More than likly I will p/u a few on my way home from work.  Will be using a Weber Bullet,  might try  one of those leprachan briskets on the bottom grate.
> 
> Happy St Patrick's Day to the whole lot of ya!


That is a pretty good price I paid 1.09 or 1.19 per lb. at BJ's.


----------



## oompappy (Mar 16, 2007)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, some pork butts on the hillbilly smoker and some homebrew over 
by the C-ment pond. That's the life!!!


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 16, 2007)

Now that is funny  
I don't care who you are!
Neighbor smelled the smoke and brought over a chicken and asked me to cook it. Here goes. 8)


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Mar 16, 2007)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

>



You're a braver man then I with that cooker balanced up there! 

If one of our kids didn't knock it down the dog surely would!!!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 16, 2007)

Mmmmmm.....beer


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 16, 2007)

This poor ba$tard. His neighbors are always asking him to cook something! GH, do they at least share?


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 16, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> This poor ba$tard. His neighbors are always asking him to cook something! GH, do they at least share?


Nope very "one way"


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 16, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> [quote="Green Hornet":35n3wjq6]



You're a braver man then I with that cooker balanced up there! 

If one of our kids didn't knock it down the dog surely would!!!!![/quote:35n3wjq6]
Not too bad. The kids are in school and the dog is outside. The platform is nailed together pretty good.


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 16, 2007)

Chickens done and delivered. 



Pork pulled ready to eat.



Molly is a happy dog too.



Have a good evening


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 16, 2007)

That all looks great Hornet.  Very nice.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Mar 16, 2007)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Molly is a happy dog too.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good evening



LMAO.... good pic.... looks like Molly is standing on her own ear and can't figure out why she can't lift her head!

My brother has a Basset named Daisy.


----------



## john a (Mar 17, 2007)

Way to go GH, great job. Nice doggie too.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 17, 2007)

Nice job GH...man you are getting me thinking about the brewing kit in the atttic...


----------



## grill master d (Mar 18, 2007)

*butts*

grilled a couple butts on the new smoker 2 go unit...for st. pattys day

...and a little capt. morgan....






[/url]


----------



## Unity (Mar 18, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Nice job GH...man you are getting me thinking about the brewing kit in the atttic...


Yeah, you need another kitchen project ...  :roll: 

--John  8)


----------



## john pen (Mar 19, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont discourage him ! Im thinking lots of sampleing and free beer !!!!!!!


----------



## Unity (Mar 19, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really don't believe it's possible to discourage him.   

--John  8) 
(The Wittdog house is soon to be zoned industrial.  :P )


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 19, 2007)

No one's ever called me little before..thanks!


----------

